# Silent Download



## Orbit (Jun 26, 2003)

Would Someone be willing to make something like this for camino or safari?

take a look 
Silent Download


----------



## Arden (Jun 26, 2003)

Would that I could...

What do you have to alter to get it to work in Camino or Safari?  And what about IE?  Many people still use it, you know.


----------



## dlloyd (Jun 26, 2003)

That looks cool!


----------



## adambyte (Jun 26, 2003)

Woah! How cool! Bring it on!


----------



## Orbit (Jul 16, 2003)

So is anyone willing to try make it?
plz reply back thanks


----------



## Arden (Jul 16, 2003)

Ask cf25: http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34664


----------



## wiz (Jul 18, 2003)

lol arded
nice trick


----------



## Orbit (Jul 20, 2003)

wats the trick


----------



## Orbit (Jul 22, 2003)

So i guess know one is willing to help me or is it just no1 see's the need for it?


----------



## Arden (Jul 23, 2003)

What trick?

Monk:  Send cf25 a private message asking for his assistance.


----------



## tjw (Jul 26, 2003)

I'd be willing to help, but I'm still pretty rough with Cocoa and Objective C.


----------



## Orbit (Jul 27, 2003)

ok thanks but u understand when i say help i mean i cant do anything ok as the only programing ive done is curently at skool wif rb  so thanks


----------



## Arden (Jul 27, 2003)

I told you, send a message to cf25.  He's the one who was offering his services earlier.  Do you need me to do it for you, or can you do it yourself?


----------



## tjw (Jul 27, 2003)

Does anyone know what's involved with programming a plugin for Safari? I'm not able to find anything on Apple's site.


----------



## Orbit (Jul 27, 2003)

Good Thinking but i dont no about it ethier sorry


----------



## Orbit (Jul 28, 2003)

Hey So sice cf25 has just got a job he no longer has time to help so any one else interested


----------



## tjw (Jul 31, 2003)

As I mentioned, Im interested, but I don't have time to work on it by myself and have it done within the next century


----------



## Orbit (Aug 1, 2003)

Well wat would you need sombody to help with just basic coding? or what so other people know wat you are looking for


----------



## tjw (Aug 2, 2003)

I suppose I'll just work on it in my spare time. Anyone who's interested in helping with the coding can email me. 

Thanks!


----------



## Orbit (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey so is anyone still interested?
and can anyone help tjw out with it

thanks
(it would be great for all you 56k er's like me)

just pm or email me if you need more info


----------



## Arden (Aug 25, 2003)

Ask Captain Code.


----------



## Orbit (Aug 28, 2003)

hey i askes captain code but hes got no time


----------



## Arden (Aug 28, 2003)

Start a thread that explicitly states you're looking for someone with programming skills & free time... "Silent Download" doesn't convey that.


----------



## Orbit (Aug 28, 2003)

ok then


----------

